# Help: My Whipped Shea Butter Dried out after 1 day & was sticky!



## journey1992 (Feb 11, 2019)

So Yesterday I made whipped shea butter and it turned out great---it was super moist and fluffy. I melted 1 cup of shea butter on a double boiler then mixed 1 tablespoon of apricot seed oil and 2 tablespoons of Vegetable Glycerin in it. I left it in the fridge to harden for 1.5 hours then I whipped it up for 10 minutes with a whisk stick blender. It turned out to be around 2 cups after it was whipped and I put it into a three cup sized mason jar.


Here are my questions:


1.       It really helped me moisturize my skin but it was on the sticky side. So I am thinking next time I will have to reduce the vegetable glycerin. Did I use too much glycerin? If so, What is the best vegetable glycerin to shea butter ratio when whipping?

2.       Last night it was all fluffy and moist but this morning, I check out the jar of whipped shea butter and it is dry, crusty, and dry. What went wrong? Do you think the Vegetable glycerin robbed the moisture out the product? Was the mason jar I used too big for the 2 cups of whipped shea butter? Do I need to put it in an airtight container? Also, I live in the cold Midwest and my house temperature was 65 degrees last night.. do you think this has anything to do with it?

3.       Next time, do I even have to whip up the shea butter, apricot seed oil and vegetable glycerin? Could I just use the oil after they are melted and mixed together and hardened state? Anyone try this?


Thank you!


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 12, 2019)

Must be the Glycerin ?  I have not ever heard of putting that in a shea butter whip


----------



## Clarice (Feb 12, 2019)

i did a quick google search, and none of the recipes that i saw had glycerin

I personally find glycerin sticky - and that may well have caused your issue

here is one I found

https://divascancook.com/whipped-body-butter-recipe-easy-homemade/


----------



## lsg (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't think you need to add glycerine to the mix.  Here is a sample recipe with tapioca starch (this gives the butter a smoother, drier feel).  I don't rememberr for sure where this recipe came from, but it is very similar to the ones that are on the Soap Queen blog.

57% shea butter
9% aloe butter (you could use all shea butter)
24% meadowfoam oil
4% green tea extract
5% Dynasorb (tapioca starch or you can use arrowroot powder).
 1% FO or EO
Whip room temp. aloe and shea butters, starting on low and going to all the way up to high after 1 minute. Once the butters are creamy, stop mixer. Add meadowfoam oil, extract, essential oil and dry flow. Mix with spatula first before turning on mixer. Turn mixer on low until everything is well mixed. Turn on high. After at least 2 minutes the butter should be fluffy with peaks. . After 3 weeks butter may reduced a littlle as it packs down, but it is still good.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 12, 2019)

Remember that whipping the butter is a source of heat. So right after whipping, your butter is a bit softer than it will be once it has cooled. 

I don't use glycerin, I like to use coconut oil because it is fast absorbing. 

Yes, you can just melt down the oils and use them that way. We usually call them lotion bars. You can put them in a roll up type container, like a deodorant tube or a lip balm tube. Or a large 1-oz lip-balm style tube. You could also pour them in an individual mold and just use them straight, no container. they might be a bit messy this way, so you may want to keep the naked bar inside something with a lid. Which, obviously, is still a container, but you can use a gladware or something like this:
https://www.dollartree.com/sure-fresh-mini-storage-containers-with-lids-10ct-packs/206990

VS buying a roll-up tube, if you don't have them. 

Most of use like to use some kind of wax in our lotion bars, but it's not required. It's a similar recipe to a lip balm, but you want it a bit softer/meltier, because your lips are warmer than your legs, for example. 

You could also go for a semi-solid recipe that you can scoop up easily with your fingers and then apply, sort of a petroleum-jelly consistency.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 12, 2019)

lsg said:


> 24% meadowfoam oil



I bet the meadow foam makes it feel yummy!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 12, 2019)

I love meadowfoam in whipped butter.  I also use coconut and a bit of argan.  I add IPM to make it feel less greasy.


----------



## Clarice (Feb 12, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> I add IPM to make it feel less greasy.


Sorry - what is IPM?

Also - @lsg  - if I don't have green tree extract could I sub something like aloe juice?

Thank you!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 12, 2019)

Its definitely the glycerin making it sticky.  I use IPM too, and prefer it over arrowroot for greasiness.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 12, 2019)

Clarice said:


> Sorry - what is IPM?
> 
> Also - @lsg  - if I don't have green tree extract could I sub something like aloe juice?
> 
> Thank you!



Isopropyl Myristate  and no I wouldn't add aloe juice.  We're making whipped body butters with just butters and oils, you don't want to add something that's not an oil or butter or at least oil soluble.   Aloe juice would add food for gross things to grow.


----------



## eden (Feb 12, 2019)

Glycerin is not oil soluble so it does not belong in an anhydrous formula - it belongs in a water based product such as a body mist or in an emulsified product such as a  lotion or cream - and def, as others have said, it is sticky - not a fan of it. Not sure why your butter turned out 'crusty' and 'dry' but I would think the glycerin would seep out gradually ...good luck & have fun!



lsg said:


> I don't think you need to add glycerine to the mix.  Here is a sample recipe with tapioca starch (this gives the butter a smoother, drier feel).  I don't rememberr for sure where this recipe came from, but it is very similar to the ones that are on the Soap Queen blog.
> 
> 57% shea butter
> 9% aloe butter (you could use all shea butter)
> ...




If you use any extracts in an anhydrous formula make sure it is FOR anhydrous formulas ...many extracts on the market are water based so make sure to pick the appropriate extract ...very important. -Cheers!


----------



## Jenn (Feb 13, 2019)

1: glycerin is not meant ro be added to butters (but lotions made with water yes)
2: coconut oil is not fast absorbing and can clog your pores. 

I use equal parts cocoa, mango and shea butter, then i add .5 parts olive and hemp (hemp is one the fastest absorbing oils out there). If its too greasy for you you can add a table spoon of arrow root powder but i honestly find if im a little greasy i used too much or i didnt massage it in enough and i just dab a little off. You do need to experiment with this ahwn seasons change, my most recent batch i had to add more olive and hemp (my house is always cold in the winter). Usea a spoon when taking it out of the jar instead of your hand and you reduxe the risk of bacteria growing and needing an antimicrobial in there


----------

